# Deer Sausage



## dog1234

*First Time........*

Ok I have a few questions.

How long do i generally smoke deer and pork sausage? I read about over doing the some flavor. Do not want that to happen.
Do i use all wood, or charcoal also?
180 to 225 degrees? right
Has anyone ever added jalapeno to sausage? What ratio per lb of meat?
Thanks for any help


----------



## alblancher

Dog I found a previous thread where Boykjo mentioned using about 1 cup of diced jalapeno relish for 10 lbs of meat.  He adds high temp cheese to about 10% of the weight of the meat.

Most people mix pork butt with venison to add flavor and moisture but as I noted earlier I have never done a deer sausage so I am not speaking from experience.

what type of smoker do you have.  We normally use a cure when making sausage so we have a bit of latitude with how long it takes to get to the final internal temperature.   Most of us will start with a smoker temp somewhere around 130 and gradually work up to 225 over several hours.  There again, I'll leave it to someone with venison experience to expand on this.

Glad you joined us!  We have lots of members in the area and SELA 2012 is in October so you'll have a chance to meet everyone.

Al


----------



## jrp

1. I smoke to 165 internal and then use a cold water bath.

2. I have a masterbuilt electric, so I can't answer that one.

3. I start at a lower temp, about 130, and work up to 180. Sometimes I have to push up to 200 to finish.

4. I've been experimenting with adding jalapeño, but haven't got the right amount figured out.

I add pork trimming to my venison: 80 percent venison. I will also add soe bacon ends. They add flavor and aroma.


----------



## smokinhusker

Here's a link to some that I copied down, maybe it'll help!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/116452/deer-sausage-with-jalapenos-and-cheddar-recipe-and-q-view


----------



## dog1234

al,

I have a cheaper one. A Brinkmann smoke and grill. My dreams are to work my way up to a custom built one, as I have a welding shop. I want to fabricate and nicer one if I can get the smoking system understood.

My smoker has a temperatur guage that states good, ideal ,hot i think. It looks like after hours of reading this may not get me where I need to be?

If I understand you correct get air tempature up to 130 and put in the sausage then gradually raise it to 200 to 255, with internal meat temp at 155 to 165?


----------



## alblancher

Yep,  look over the recommendations of the other members, that's about right.

Most of us will use a stand alone thermo for smoker temps, not relying on the thermos that come with our smokers.  You can do fine sausage with a little Brinkman.


----------



## deersmoker58

I have done venison summer suasage.  You have to start at a low temp and slowly bring it up to the correct IT temp.  If you go too hot too fast the fat in the meat will melt and run to the bottom of the casings.  You also need to use a cure because of the slow cook time.  then when done you should immerse them in cold water to stop the cooking.

here is the link to my post.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/115409/venison-summer-sausage-in-mes-40


----------

